# 

## Jedai

,   :
     ,     7 ,     . ,      -  ,       ,  ,     (  -)   .
      ?

----------


## Larik

?

----------


## Jedai

> ?


.    ,

----------

.

----------


## Jedai

> .


..           ?     ?

----------

> ?


*Jedai*,   , ,      ,    ,         ,     , ..      (      ""    )      ,       .
   -   ,        ( ,    ). ,    (    ,           )         ,     . 
 22    ,        ,    ,   ,   ,    .
 123 ,       ,    ,      (  ,      ,   )     ()           .
 , ,      (   ),         ,          (,       ).

       ,             ()    ,                ,    ,     ,      ,     (    ,    )    (.392 ). ,   ,       .

----------

*Jedai*,        ,  . 
          "",     .   ,        ,        .     ,         ,               (. 358 ).
..   ,  ,       (   )       ,    , .

----------


## Jedai

**,

----------


## AlexMen

!
   .      ( ),            .    ,      "    ".  ,       ,      .

  ?       -  ? ,    ,  ""?

      ,      ,  "".        - ...     ...

,   ?
  ,   ...   :Frown:

----------

.     ?    .        .
19   ,        .  .  14   4 .   ,  .  ,  .,          ,   -       (  ,        ),      :     ?     . ,      ,           .   .  ?         ?        4   ?    ?    9   ,    ,     ,     (((      ,    ,    .       ,   ,     ?

----------

.      .?           ( ),       .            ,    ,   -      ,     ?

----------

.
          ,       .
   25 (.        )
     .       (   2008-)
  ?
    ,       .
        (

----------


## efreytor

...

----------

.
  ?

----------

?



         .
 ,

----------

,   ,       ,        3 ,        ,      ,     ( 22),   ,    5   ,     ,      . 
P.S.            !
  !!! !

----------

> 5


      !   .

----------

!    .    . 3       . ,         (    ,     )       ,    ,      , -.            ,    .    ,      / - ,      .       3      . .. ?

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!  -!  ,   ,      ?   .            -    .       .    -     -.   .

----------

.
 5  .   4x .  1       ..        3 
 .     3-6 .      .          .     ,    .
  -        3 ( )
 ,  .

----------

-   ?   ? ...   .    .

----------

!    ...   10     .      ()      . 19             .   ,   ,           ,      ,          ...   ???          ,  ... ,     .    !  !

----------

> ...   ???


 .

----------

> .


!

----------

> !    .    . 3       . ,         (    ,     )       ,    ,      , -.            ,    .    ,      / - ,      .       3      . .. ?


  ?  ,               .   ,        : 1.    ,           (    ), 2.           .   ,     - ,                .

----------


## poisson

!     .   ,        .   .    ;     .     .    .      ?

----------

!!!    .       .       .          .  - ,           ,       .          1 ,     ,             .  29        ,               .  29          .    !!!       ,  ,     .  1             , ..     !!! ,  !!!  !!!  ,          ,   !!!  ,   ?             ,    -   ?

----------


## Alexey555

**,   ,  . ,  ,      . 
       ,            .

_  . 142.            , _ 

_ 236.            ,  .
_
    ,     "".    .

----------


## Ivannnnn

( 29 2011),   ,     ?

----------


## prorab16

> ?


  .  ,     git.ru
     :   122   -     
     .
                    .              .

----------


## Rinaori

!  ,        (),     2011 ,     ,      ,     .        ,      .       ,       ,     ,   .       .       ,    ?    ?  ,  ?         .

----------


## Storn

> ,  ?


;

----------


## Rinaori

> ;


. ,    ,  ,   , ,     ...     ?

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------

> 122.     
> 
>                     .


   , ..    6  ...

     ,     28    ,   -   ...

**  = ** 

  28 ...    -       ...

 :
 2  =

----------


## mstriz

,   ?    , ( ),      " ",   2012   ,    -   ,    ,  2012,  ,    2012    ,..    ,    ?

----------


## Storn

?
    -     ?

----------

> *Jedai*,        ,  . 
>           "",     .   ,        ,        .     ,         ,               (. 358 ).
> ..   ,  ,       (   )       ,    , .


  !              .    .         .

----------


## mstriz

> ?
>     -     ?


  ...    ,  ,.. ""    "", ,,      (..  60 ) ,           ,.   "",.    ,       ,  -  !!!     , ,,   " ",  . ... :Abuse:

----------


## mln

> ...    ,  ,.. ""     "", ,,      (..  60 ) ,


  ,    ,    .
   ,     "" . :Smilie:

----------


## mln

> !              .    .         .


    ,            . 358 ,

----------


## mstriz

> ,    ,    .
>    ,     "" .


 .     !!,   ,  , " " , ,    11 ,  2   (..    58),    , ,  ,  .   ,  ( )     -.   ,       ,   "",  ,   .-  ,   - ,..  "".  (  ) . ,        .   "",    ,  , ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## 1312

!    2010   ,         3   (2   2011 + 1   2012),   ,        ,          ,          , ..      (      ?),  "" (  )    ,   "  .?,   ??  .."       ,   ???

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## 1312

!!!        !!!

----------


## Storn

?

----------

> ,





> "" (  )    ,   "  .?,   ??  .." **





> ?


   -  .  ,   , .
   -   ? -    ...       ,    ,    ,  , ,   ... ,    ,    -,          ...   ,         .
        ...

----------


## Storn

> -


    ?
     !

----------

> ?
>      !


           ,    ...  ,  .
      ,          .           .      ,     .



> -  .


-,   ,         .
       10-    11-.. ( 3  +1 ).   12-            11   12-.     ...

----------


## Storn

**,        .....
           ?



> .


          ...

----------

> ,        .....


 ,     ... , .    . :Wink: 



> ...


,  !     -    ,       ...      .



> ?
>      !





> ,    ...


    ,    .
    ...

----------

,   ,            2   ,              17 ,     18       , ,          , ???

----------


## Storn

,    ,      ....        ...

----------

> ,   ,            2   ,              17 ,     18       , ,          , ???


      ,     1   ,     3     ,         ,      ,

----------

> ,    ,      ....        ...


..          ,      16  17       18  ?

----------

> ..          ,      16  17       18  ?


            ,                    ,                .

----------

> 18       , ,          , ???


    ,       . .   ,   ,  . ,       18-.   -   ,  .

----------

.   !!!!!            ,              ,      .           .
  ,               .

----------

> ,             ,      .           .


-,   ,         ?



> .


 .   ?

----------

?  ,     ,  ,    ...      .

----------


## WSdl

?   .

----------

,        2010 .     ???

----------


## mln

,               .

----------

.    :         02,04,2012        18             .          ,       (18 ),        ,   ,          ,             .             02,04,2012  02,04,2014?   ,      18     02,04,2012  02,04,2013?        ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 .     2012.            ,              .   6         ,             ,      ,    .

----------

> .     2012.            ,              .   6         ,             ,      ,    .


        2012

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2012


100%  ,  ,         .

----------


## Pavl0

> 100%  ,  ,         .


    2012      .,          2012

----------


## echinaceabel

2013.  100%    ,       .

----------


## Pavl0

> 2013.  100%    ,       .


  2013     ,       18-   2012 ?          2013 ,     18    :

----------


## echinaceabel

> 18-   2012 ?


   .



> 2013 ,


    ,       (    ).



> 18    :


  , ...     ,   28,    ?

----------


## Pavl0

18 ?       36 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 18 ?       36 ?


  -   , 18    ,        (  ,             ).

----------


## mln

> 18 ?       36 ?


*Pavl0*,         :Smilie:

----------


## abramova 1234

.    .  .  . :Frown:

----------


## Storn

?

----------

